# Interior Water Leak



## ikolbyi (Jul 6, 2017)

Raining on the heavier side outside, water droplets in interior of vehicle coming from the 'Sun Shade' Buttons. Dealership briefly checked the sunroof area and didn't see anything obvious, vehicle left with dealership.


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

ikolbyi said:


> Raining on the heavier side outside, water droplets in interior of vehicle coming from the 'Sun Shade' Buttons. Dealership briefly checked the sunroof area and didn't see anything obvious, vehicle left with dealership.


Ugh... this is the one thing that makes me nervous about getting a VW. Their sunroof design sucks. They've leaked forever and almost always comes down to some kind of detachment or crack in the tube/tube connector.

Our 09 TDI had it happen, read about new alltracks having it happen, I'll put nearly 73c (Canadian) on it being something similar with yours.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

Makes me glad I didn't get 7pm 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

Er sunroof 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

The drains clog easily. It was a prob on the TDi's and the new Alltrack. You'd think they would have figured it out by now ... happy with my SE and no sunroof ...


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

My 2002 Jetta has sunroof drainage problems. Always came down to the drain tubes clogging. The dealer ended up cutting the tips of the drains down in the door jams and never has the problem again. 

My 2005.5 Jetta has very minor occasional rain intrusion that beads along the accordion-like rubber surround on the drivers side of the sunroof. Never an actual problem though.

My 2010 Tiguan pano sunroof never had one problem in the 7 years I owned it.

So far the Atlas pano sunroof has been fine. Fingers crossed.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

The dealership my son works at had one come in in early June for a possible sunroof leak. Turned out to be the upper corner of the windshield.


----------



## ikolbyi (Jul 6, 2017)

*Resolution to leaking Sunroof on 2018 Atlas*

VOLKSWAGEN DEALERSHIP COMMUNICATION Date: August 07, 2017 To: Dealer Principal, Sales Manager, Service Manager, Parts Manager and Warranty Administrator Subject: Upcoming Update 60C7 – Panoramic Sunroof Frame 


IMPORTANT NOTICE TO DEALERS - FOR IMMEDIATE DISTRIBUTION 

This is to inform you of an upcoming Update that will be visible in Elsa and ServiceNet on or about August 08, 2017. Please refer to the Elsa campaign/action screen for confirmation of whether the Update applies to each specific vehicle, and look to Elsa and ServiceNet for additional information and complete repair instructions. Consistent with general Volkswagen corporate policy governing Updates, Volkswagen is not notifying consumers. (Updates differ from recalls and service actions; consumers are notified in writing of recalls and service actions.) Each vehicle should be completed when it is in to the dealer for maintenance or any other service visit. Dealer stock vehicles cannot, however, be delivered to consumers until the Update is completed. To identify any vehicles in your inventory that are affected by this Update, please run the “New and CPO Inventory Open Campaign/Action Listing” report from the OMD Web system. Dealers must ensure that every affected vehicle gets the update before delivery to consumers. Your effort is integral in reaching the highest quality expectations of Volkswagen customers. If you have any questions or require additional assistance, please contact Warranty. 

Volkswagen Customer Protection 

UPDATE DATA SHEET 
SAGA CODE 60C7 
MARKET(S) United States and Canada 
AFFECTED VEHICLES 2015-2017MY Golf and GTI 
CODE VISIBILITY DATE On or about August 08, 2017 
TOPIC Panoramic Sunroof Frame PROBLEM DESCRIPTION This update has been proactively released to prevent water leaks to the interior of the vehicle that could be caused by cracks in the sunroof frame. A difference in the expansion rate between the plastic water channel and steel reinforcement plates may cause stress cracks to occur at the edges of the reinforcement plates. CORRECTIVE ACTION This issue is fixed by installing several adhesive foil patches on the sunroof frame, in the areas in which cracks have appeared or may appear in the future. These patches will prevent any water leaks to the interior of the vehicle that could be caused by cracks in the sunroof frame. VEHICLE WARRANTY PARAMETER NVLW 
VEHICLE COUNT 
TOTAL AFFECTED USA: 30,390 Canada: 8,625 
APPROXIMATE REPAIR TIME Up to 90 TU 
SPECIAL TOOLS NEEDED? SEE UPDATE TECHNICAL BULLETIN 
PARTS REQUIRED SEE UPDATE TECHNICAL BULLETIN ADDITIONAL INFORMATION Please ensure that this UPDATE is performed on every applicable vehicle before delivery to consumers. Your effort is integral in reaching the highest quality expectations of Volkswagen customers. Please reinforce the correct repair description of this action with all dealership personnel – this action is a vehicle UPDATE, not a recall.


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

That says Golf and GTI


----------



## ikolbyi (Jul 6, 2017)

I understand it says Golf/GTI but under that guidance the dealership performed the repair job after calling VW Corporate.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

JohnNS said:


> Ugh... this is the one thing that makes me nervous about getting a VW. Their sunroof design sucks.....


VW does not design or make the SR used in their models. They buy them from the same suppliers as every other make.


----------



## jeremyseattle (Jan 12, 2018)

*same issue - brand new 2018 Atlas*

We just had the same issue yesterday in our '18 Atlas we picked up on 12/23. My wife had the car parked downtown for about an hour; came back and water was dripping from the light/button area above the console. Took it to the dealership yesterday afternoon; as of 9:30 this morning, they had it sitting under a sprinkler for 1.5 hr and couldn't reproduce the issue. :banghead: It may have been a wrongly-seated sunroof seal or something, so opening/closing it could have fixed the issue... still waiting to hear back on their final verdict. We'll probably just pick it up today and keep an eye on it. Obviously this is the rainy season in Seattle, so if it's going to happen again, it will be soon...


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

I guess I will have to take mine proactively when I get back up north in the Spring. I hate when a huge Co can't get it's act together. My 09 JSW had a disconnected roof drain tube causing water in the rear foot well.:banghead::banghead:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ribbit said:


> I guess I will have to take mine proactively when I get back up north in the Spring. I hate when a huge Co can't get it's act together. My 09 JSW had a disconnected roof drain tube causing water in the rear foot well.:banghead::banghead:


And other makes don't have the same issues?


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Someone mentioned they don’t want a VW because roof leaks. Well I had Ford and Chevy and both leaked. My Tahoe was the worst with it. Went through many service visits with same outcome every time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremyseattle (Jan 12, 2018)

jeremyseattle said:


> We just had the same issue yesterday in our '18 Atlas we picked up on 12/23. My wife had the car parked downtown for about an hour; came back and water was dripping from the light/button area above the console. Took it to the dealership yesterday afternoon; as of 9:30 this morning, they had it sitting under a sprinkler for 1.5 hr and couldn't reproduce the issue. :banghead: It may have been a wrongly-seated sunroof seal or something, so opening/closing it could have fixed the issue... still waiting to hear back on their final verdict. We'll probably just pick it up today and keep an eye on it. Obviously this is the rainy season in Seattle, so if it's going to happen again, it will be soon...


Just to close the loop on this - they put the Atlas under a sprinkler for ~3 hours and it never leaked. It has not leaked since. I'm guessing the moon roof didn't seal last time we opened and closed it. Then, when the service dept went to take a look, they opened and closed it, and it sealed. That or they found a problem and fixed it without telling me...hope not!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jeremyseattle said:


> Just to close the loop on this - they put the Atlas under a sprinkler for ~3 hours and it never leaked. It has not leaked since. I'm guessing the moon roof didn't seal last time we opened and closed it. Then, when the service dept went to take a look, they opened and closed it, and it sealed. That or they found a problem and fixed it without telling me...hope not!


Ah, so you left the SR open and blamed VW? :screwy:


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

Welp, add me to the club. Front drivers and passenger side pillars saturated in water, drivers side footwell carpet all wet... Dealer doesn't have an appointment until 3 days from now...

Anyone know where the front drains let out? Was hoping I could easily reach them and see if there are any obstructions on that side.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

utsava said:


> ....Anyone know where the front drains let out? Was hoping I could easily reach them and see if there are any obstructions on that side.


Front door jam?


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

So after inspection, the dealer confirmed that the sunroof driver side front drain is not draining properly. They will be replacing the entire sunroof frame along with the drain tube. So at this point my 1 year old Atlas has been in the shop longer than the entire lifespan of my 2005.5 Jetta.


----------



## ikolbyi (Jul 6, 2017)

*now the sun roof completely stopped functioning*

"It's dead Jim" - the sun roof does not tilt or open.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

utsava said:


> So after inspection, the dealer confirmed that the sunroof driver side front drain is not draining properly. They will be replacing the entire sunroof frame along with the drain tube. So at this point my 1 year old Atlas has been in the shop longer than the entire lifespan of my 2005.5 Jetta.


Time for a lemon law case?


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

KarstGeo said:


> Time for a lemon law case?


Doesn't it have to be for the same issue multiple times?

In my case, in one year my Atlas SEL has been in for:

- Multiple delayed "oil changes" due to TSB fixes that needed parts to be ordered
- Shifter internals replaced (broken part led to car not knowing if it was in park)
- Auto-Stop start fault and check engine light due to some "software bug" related to a heater in the emissions system
- Interior water leak down drivers side A-pillar into footwell, leading to drain tube and sunroof frame replacement (in shop now)

Compare that to my 2005.5 Jetta that other than oil changes, has only been in once over 13 years for a radiator fan sensor/controller.


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

utsava said:


> Doesn't it have to be for the same issue multiple times?


You’ll have to check your own state’s law. Typically it is a certain number of attempts for same problem or a total number of days. Some dates count calendar days, others business days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jsct (Dec 31, 2018)

Ok so 2018 atlas sel prem. Not really expecting this problem. On 5th vw. Survived the diesel debacle now 50k suv smells like a wet sneaker. Making another appointment so it can be resolved “ again”. Head liner soaked. Water comes out of over head lights that will wet papers in console under neath radio. Dealer offered to detail. Not looking to mask this. Smell very prominent now


----------

